
Delete Our Cultural Heritage? - xvirk
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/3620548/Delete-our-cultural-heritage.html
======
tannhaeuser
It's not just cultural heritage getting lost in today's post-standards IT era,
we're also risking the loss of everyday documents (legal, medical, personal,
political, educational documents, photos, and other media).

> _So are you going to [put in the effort and preserve media]? Well, neither
> am I._

I can honestly say I've personally put a lot of effort into tech for long-term
preservation of digital text [1], and so has a whole generation or two of
markup experts. I just whish we could overcome the staged anti-establishment
(anti-POSIX, anti-SQL, anti-XML, anti-everything) attitude towards established
IT standards millenials and up get spoonfed by self-serving big media and
copycat blogs.

[1]:
[http://sgmljs.net/blog/blog1701.html](http://sgmljs.net/blog/blog1701.html)

